
Gossip App: create and share short audio stories with friends - GlebBraverman
https://thegossip.app/
======
GlebBraverman
Hi guys!

I am Gleb, CEO and founder of Gossip App, where you can create and share short
audio stories with friends that entertain, inform and inspire!

We are launching a private beta really soon and I would love to share this
experience with you.

Current problems in both video and audio apps we see: * Users worry about
their looks and surroundings when creating video content -> less users create
less content * Audio products give no way to participate & build relationships
- one way experiences. * Audio performance frontier today: podcasts, Apple
Music, Spotify

What is Gossip? * Create and share short (<5 min) voice stories * Add voice
lenses to your gossips * Like and comment gossips from your friends * Create
lists for different groups of users * Discover other users and follow
celebrities * Secrets: premium content by your favourite authors!

Sign up at [https://thegossip.app/](https://thegossip.app/)

Reach out: ceo@thegossip.app

